# Personal Triumph



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have not been around much lately, life does get busy sometimes.

In the beginning of August I was at 279 lbs and not happy with myself. 280 scared me enough to start doing something about it. I really do not want to call it dieting, I ve been saying I just stopped being stupid. No more ice cream, eliminated most snacks, second plates at supper but mostly the late evening snacking while watching television. I am real surprised that I finally was seeing results. I ve said for years that just taking some weight off would help my knees and back but saying it and doing it are 2 different things. I am happy to say I started the new year at 241 lbs and slowly but surely will try and get lower than that. And yes, my knees feel much better. Better late than never.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well done John!









I've been absent from here for awhile myself...wish I could say that I had dropped 25 lbs when I came back


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Good for you John I was wondering where you've been. I need to drop a few but motivation just isn't there but the snacks are.

Good luck
John


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

GREAT JOB!!! I myself just dropped some weight as well with kind of an interesting way of going about it that may help some here. I am a 42 year old male and when I was in high school I weighed a whopping 120-130 lbs, by 28 I was in the 160 range, by mid 30's 180 range and have stayed in the 180-190 range until recently. I started having severe headaches that we ended up tracing to sinus issues so my doctor put me on steriods to see if they would help, the only thing they helped me do was put on weight. I weighed in at 202.6 lbs after 10 days of steroids, up 15 lbs from before the steroids. My face was swollen, friends and co-workers were razzing me about the weight and I felt like crap. Now I am a very competitive person so I challenged some of my co-workers to a "Biggest Loser" contest. We all weighed in and agreed on a 7 week period and whoever lost the biggest percentage of weight was the winner. All I did was watched what I ate, tried to eat healthy, mostly grilled chicken and talapia, smoked turkey, low fat foods, salads, low fat snacks and no soda, mostly just drank water. Due in part to that and my competitive nature I won, losing 16 lbs in 7 weeks and to be honest I really didn't excercise much the last 3 weeks. When we started I was walking on the treadmill, riding a recumbent excercise bike and doing some cardio and TAEBO and I lost weight and felt GREAT!!! I had to have surgery for the sinus issue the day after Christmas so I haven't done much since then and my weight has gone back up to 194 so tomorrow Theresa and I are going to start an excercise and weight loss program. I want to tell people that if you start a program you should really curb your expectations and do not get frustrated when you do not see huge immediate results, because more than likely you won't. You have to be patient and consistent in the fact you need to excercise regularly and change up your routine. Don't do the same thing everyday because your body will get used to it. Persistance, patience and tempered expectations are the keys, and watch what you eat.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What a great start to the old New Year's resolution!









Keep up the great progress!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great job John!









But no snacks while watching TV? Can life even be worth living?
At least you didn't say no snacks while surfing Outbackers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have not been around much lately, life does get busy sometimes.
> 
> In the beginning of August I was at 279 lbs and not happy with myself. 280 scared me enough to start doing something about it. I really do not want to call it dieting, I ve been saying I just stopped being stupid. No more ice cream, eliminated most snacks, second plates at supper but mostly the late evening snacking while watching television. I am real surprised that I finally was seeing results. I ve said for years that just taking some weight off would help my knees and back but saying it and doing it are 2 different things. I am happy to say I started the new year at 241 lbs and slowly but surely will try and get lower than that. And yes, my knees feel much better. Better late than never.
> 
> John


John,

Congratulations! I, too, had some similar success last year. I had been able to lose weight before, but was never able to keep it off. This time last year, I was heavier than I had ever been. I am now 6 months at my new weight (lowest since high school). People always ask me what's my secret. I tell them there is no secret ... we all know how to do it - you need to burn more calories than you consume. But that's a heck of a lot easier said than done. Congratulations again on your success. Keep up the good work!

Roger.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

John,

The hardest thing to do is to really make the decision to change and I applaud you for that AND the subsequent weight loss. I think if you somehow don't make yourself feel like you are dieting then your success is more likely. Keep up the good work.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

way to go John. A side benefit will be better fuel mileage this summer.
Bob


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

GOOD JOB !!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats John


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats John. We all know how hard it is to change your lifestyle. I made the investment of a Nintendo wii for myself for Christmas and bought the fit program for it also. I have found that I enjoy working out with it and it has been great motivation for me. I have set a goal of 1 pound a week and should reach my goal in a year and a half. I figure if it went on 1pound now and then then it should come back off that way. Good luck


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Job John!

Almost 40lbs! Thats really great - what is your goal weight? I have a program that I use that is not part of any popular program that has worked for me the past. If you are (or anyone else) is interested, I can send the information - just PM me. I know I have to get back on the program. After not being able to move around too much with a broken foot, I have put some weight back on and have jumped back on the program.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GREAT JOB !! Keep it up.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey John,

That's great, congrats! glad you're feeling better.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone. No goal, I ll find a number that I m happy with when I get to it.

Actually the no snacks is the hardest so I usually will have a few pretzels with water sometimes to satisfy my mind.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

......









GREAT job!

Keep focused on your life-style change!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, John! That's a terrific personal accomplishment !!! And I like your perspective of "no goal...you'll know when you get there"!!

I've dropped (and kept off) 80lbs over the last 2 years - with more to go - and it's been done by changing our habits. Our "lifestyle" is still the same ... we've worked too hard to get it ! ... but our habit of grabbing a "fast bite to eat" (which usually meant already prepared HIGH CARB foods), or not eating at all because we were just too busy and not interested, has changed. We started by eliminating all rice, pasta, potatoes, breads, pretzels (that kind of stuff) - the obviously high in Carbohydrate stuff - and visiting our local meat market on a fairly regular basis to get wonderful cuts & marinades...as well as their terrific salads. We kept fruits & veggies in the mix (also high carb but good for you!), as well as our coffee & beer because - well - just because we like it. We figured if we didn't feel deprived, then we were more likely to make new habits. And we did! 6 months later we began to add stuff back in - slowly and in moderation. Neither of us can eat a whole bowl of spaghetti now - it's just too filling - the bun usually comes off the burger, and pizza is a treat again, instead of a staple 'cuz it's fast and convenient.

Biggest problem now is the expense of (another) new wardrobe! But, I suppose, that's a GOOD problem to have! Keep it up, my friend!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Biggest problem now is the expense of (another) new wardrobe! But, I suppose, that's a GOOD problem to have! Keep it up, my friend!!


That is a GREAT problem to have. I too lost 45 pounds last year and when I called my tailor to adjust my suits, he said (before I could tell him I lost weight) that my suits were already at the limit. Joke was on him when he had to take them in. I also had to buy a lot of new clothes....old ones were just to baggy.

I'm also training for the Portland Marathon next October. If you were to tell me 2 years ago I'd be running a marathon, I'd have laughed.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations, John. Your weight loss and healthier lifestyle is truly something to be proud of. I, too, lost about 45 pounds last year and feel great. I did not set out to lose the weight. I found out from my doctor that my cholesterol was up (about 220). He suggested medication to bring it down, but I am one to feel that medication is not the only answer. I wanted to try changing my diet first because I knew my diet was awful. Basically, I lowered my fat intake dramatically, especially saturated fat and trans fat. I lowered the amount of cholesterol I ate. I made changes in the way I cooked (for example substituting groung turkey for the hamburger in chili--it took my family quite a while to figure that out and only because they saw the package--you can't tell the difference). We started eating more fish, especially salmon. Everything I did was to lower my cholesterol. I never even considered the weight. Funny thing is, the weight just came off. It took about 9 months to lose all the weight and I have kept steady for about 9 months. But the great thing is that my cholesterol went from 220 to about 178 in that time. I will have it checked again in March to see how I am doing with that. This was easy considering I was never able to lose and keep weight off before. It is so much easier to make a "lifestyle change" than to diet. Diets to fail. And I never had to give up wine. That was the kicker (or dark chocolate--just a little less).

Now, like the rest of you, I am in the process of buying all new clothes because I went from a 14 to a 4. Needless to say none of my old clothes fit.

Kelly


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thanks everyone. No goal, I ll find a number that I m happy with when I get to it.
> 
> Actually the no snacks is the hardest so I usually will have a few pretzels with water sometimes to satisfy my mind.
> 
> John


Congrats!!!...I say the same thing about my Knees........and when i lose 25 lbs i feel great...........I need to get that and then some off and keep it off......









I always joke when i do lose weight and people ask how i did it....................I tell them I Shut My Mouth, meaning i ate less..........my problem is i always open it back up a couple months later..........Glad to hear you are doing so good and staying the course...........might be the motivation i need to do the same.......









Need to come to the gettysburg NE RALLY


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is wonderful news John, good for you! We all need to be proactive in keeping our health! 
Something we can never take for granted.

CONGRATS on an amazing triumph!









Be well,
Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am glad you are seeing and feeling the results.

Thor


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

John

Congratulations.









Glad to hear of your triumph. I know it can be hard to loose. Keep it up.

Brian


----------

